# Two dogs for sale



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Unfortunately we can't keep out two pits Rocko and Hemi. Rocko has papers and Hemi doesn't not looking for a sale just a good home. We are in the Bay Area Northern California. Please call us if interested we will throw in beds for them and kennel leash and collars (321) 947-8232 we will send updated pics for those that are interested. Thank you and have a great day


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear Hemi, good luck to you and the dogs! Hopefully we can help you find a great place for your pooches.


----------



## Tgatsby21 (Aug 2, 2017)

Do you still have them or did you find them homes? Thanks.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Tgatsby21 said:


> Do you still have them or did you find them homes? Thanks.


You do realize that the original post is two and a half years old right?

Joe


----------

